# Http://www.takhatsrihazursahib.org



## Neutral Singh (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.takhatsrihazursahib.org/dona.htm


----------



## Arvind (Nov 4, 2004)

Personally, I find this very inappropriate to advertise costs for those events. 

Regards.


----------

